# Sick Demijohn - Please Help



## PoisonIvy (Nov 14, 2009)

Picked this up today.  After removing the wicker, it appears the bottle has some kind of staining by an unknown substance, possibly oil.  Any suggestions on how to clean the inside?  Any particular solvents, cleaners...sugar, salt?


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 14, 2009)

First, fill it with tepid water. Then add your choice of detergent or aquaeous solvent... be patient, and protect from temperature fluctuations... try a bottle of vinegar to top off the water level and let it set a week or so..


----------



## PoisonIvy (Nov 14, 2009)

Powder or liquid detergent?


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 14, 2009)

liquid


----------



## PoisonIvy (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 14, 2009)

Well Hello Again PoisonIvy;  Well if you have been to my homepage you will know that I have a weakness for demi'johns and big bottles.  I have three of them setting here by my computer that are from 30" to 32" high.  One is an "OLD FORRESTER", and two of them are "GOLDEN WEDDING" 's, with a label on them.  None of them were ever filled with whiskey because, they were used in liquor store windows to promote big ideas about what women should buy for their husbands.  It the were sold full of the product the husbands wouild no doubt be dead and the purchase price would have taken a portion of their estate.  Then over on the the passthrough window to out living room, there are three old demi'johns and two of them are written up on my homepage.
http://www.bottlemysteries.com/index.php 
 I have always had big ideas and especially about demijohns because they were successful means of shipping large packages of liquid half way around the world when needed.  I always liked the big whiskeys because I worked in the Central Mold Department of Thatcher Glass where we made some of the molds for the big ones.

 Now then, I like your demi'john, and I have some that I should take the wicker off from, but if it wasn't for those woven cane covers they wouldn't have worked as well as a shipping container.  To Be or Not To Be!   I have four of them where the wicker and reed are works of art - so I can't make myself take it off.

 It is obvious to me that your ovaloid demi'john was made in a two part mold.  The bottom looks like it might have had a recessed flat plate bottom plate. The oval ring around the neck makes me wonder if it was the top of the mold halves or something else.  The neck and the applied finish was quite well done with out mold contact.  I would like to see a picture of the bottom.  

 As for cleaning a box of dental false teeth cleaner and water is what I would try first.
 I fear I will be kicked off here because I am long winded so I will send this and get back to you with other extended thoughts.

 Good find in my opinion.  RED Matthews


----------



## PoisonIvy (Nov 14, 2009)

Red Matthews - your long winded extended thoughts are always welcome in my home.  I am here to learn!


----------



## epackage (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Red, just wanted to say I just found your personal website and it is great. I had no idea you even had one, it's great to be able to put a face with the man and see how and where he gained his extensive knowledge, thanx for having it.
                                     Jim


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Nov 16, 2009)

Thats a beauty:  Id start with a soak for one day in a clorox and water soak.  dont use hot or cold water, some where tepid as you may crack this this(I have sadly done this)) if the temperature swings too much.  If that doesn't get it all out ,and it may break it up well, you will still have some smut on the glass where the stain was.  I have used cat litter(new)
 and baking soda or Bar keepers friend cleanser(non scratching). With baking soda dont cork the bottle as the expanding baking soda will create pressure and break the bottle, just use your hand or a paper towel wad to keep the cat litter in. Swirl it around holding on to the bottle, do a dance and keep that stuff moving as long as you can.  It works real well to gently scrub off stuff you cant reach with a brush.  You could also try a grease dissolving cleaner instead of Bar Keepers Friend, something like 409 or Krud Cutter. Good luck, rinse it well and again with tepid water.  You have a fine piece there.  Tim


----------

